# Has anyone used these tweezers?



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

I found these 27cm stainless steel tweezers on eBay for around $5 and free shipping. Any experiences with those?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/27cm-Stainless-S...552191803&po=&ps=63&clkid=7468236323794080541


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i have ones that look like that

they work great


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

for $5 you can't go wrong! I would love a pair of long tweezers. 

the plastic ones I have are bulky.


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

Anyones i bought off ebay that are stainless steel are usually great, read the reviews they are pretty good at telling you as well.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, good deal. If I didn't already have one, I'd high-jack your order 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

